# What would be the reaction to other composers?



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Apparently the dog likes Mendelssohn. See below. But how would he/she react to Bruckner? or Stravinsky? or Brahms, or Beethoven? Anyone else? Any guesses?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wags the tail for Mendelssohn, Brahms, Beethoven.

Rush to the Vet after Stravinsky and Bruckner....or a cheaper alternative....play Bach to get that tail wagging again.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

My cats seem to react mostly to modern and contemporary music.
I think it is because the music is more screechy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do think he react the same, seems like a nice dog.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Since Pugg is a dog, we have our answer



Daniel


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

My birds love my mandolin playing.

They also love my nail clipping, and the sound the clothes dryer makes when its done.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to have a pygmy parrot who loved Jethro Tull music. We think it was the flute and pennywhistle. He would sit contentedly chirping quietly along to the rhythm.










I noticed the dog in the video yawning at one point.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> Since Pugg is a dog, we have our answer
> 
> Daniel


They called pug with one g .


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, his Bach is worse than his bite.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Pugg said:


> They called pug with one g .


And? it's still a dog 

Daniel


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would love to meet this dog's Handel-er.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Daniel Atkinson said:


> And? it's still a dog
> 
> Daniel


Simple answer......no.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Simple answer......no.


But a pugg is a dog:












Daniel


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are you stalking me? If so, please go on topic now.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Are you stalking me? If so, please go on topic now.


What a strange and defensive response 

Daniel


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

My cat's deaf so frankly, my dears, she couldn't give a damn.


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

Pat Fairlea said:


> My cat's deaf so frankly, my dears, she couldn't give a damn.


Are you stalking me? :lol:


----------

